

DropBox direct links listed as an attack site by Firefox - MicahWedemeyer
http://files.getdropbox.com/u/145070/brian_shades.jpg

======
MicahWedemeyer
Link to the Google Analysis:
[http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnost...](http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-
US&site=http://files.getdropbox.com/u/145070/brian_shades.jpg)

Here's the text I see:

\------------

Reported Attack Site!

This web site at files.getdropbox.com has been reported as an attack site and
has been blocked based on your security preferences.

Attack sites try to install programs that steal private information, use your
computer to attack others, or damage your system.

Some attack sites intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are
compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners.

\--------------

Anything we can do to help?

